# Sexual Fantasy: Girl remains in all 4 while man is switching from various sexual positions



## Funk4delic (11 d ago)

Hi all - just wanted to have your thoughts (out of curiosity) of the combination of sexual positions. The below positions are being practised sequentially / circular around manner. Once you and your female partner are both turned on. What do you think about the following:

Position 1- your girl is on all fours, and her rear is facing the edge of the bed, and your are lying on your back under her so you can kiss her breast (sort of in 69 position).

Position 2- while she keeps staying in the same position (on all 4), you come off and then kneel down in front of her, so she can give you a blowjob. Repeat 1 and 2 positions as long as you wish. You (as the male partner) will have to go from kneeling down in front of her for blowjob to lying down under her boobs in 69.

Position 3- Alternatively, from the position 1, she can slightly come forward after you both enjoyed the breast kissing position and engage in a real 69 position, so she moves from a passive position to an active one to give you a sloppy (if wanted) blowjob. And you go from kissing her lovely boobs to eat her front door and make her more wet. At this stage, you can go back from position 3 (69) to 1 (breast kissing in 69) as long as you want.
Position 4- Moving from position 2 (remember she is still in all 4, and her butt is facing the edge of the bed, to penetrate from behind, while you are standing outside of the bed on the floor. Pillows may be required or a little bit of bending from the male partner for height adjustments. 

As you can understand in these sequence of positions, the girl always (doesn't have to obviously) remains in the same position (i.e. on all 4) while the guy can switch from kissing her boobs in 69, then getting a blowie (kneeling down in front of her), then involving in a real-entry position.

Let me know your thoughts guys (girls and men), or any suggestions on the above to spice things up. 
Please it would be appreciated to be respectful or not being rude or judgmental in your responses. 

Cheers, Funk4delic


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Please reread the forum rules.

"* a. NO Posts or threads started just to explore sexual fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.

* b. NO Polling members for sexual likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

* c. What IS Allowed: Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section."

Closed.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

